# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  رسائل فى التاريخ الوسيط والاسلامي

## د.شريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواننا امدوننى بما تعلموا من مواقع ورسائل ماجستير او دكتوراة فى التاريخ الاسلامى والوسيط
عاااااااااااااا  اااااااجل جدا

----------


## احمد زاجي

هل من الممكن تحديد الموضوع المطلوب

----------


## د.شريف

عصر المماليك فى بلاد الشام

----------


## احمد الحسينى

عندى حوالى 100 رسالة ماجستير و دكتوراه ، ممكن ابحث لك فيها عن الرسائل التاريخية

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> عندى حوالى 100 رسالة ماجستير و دكتوراه ، ممكن ابحث لك فيها عن الرسائل التاريخية


ليتك تفعل بارك الله فيك

وحبذا لو ذكرتَ عناوينها كي لا تجهد نفسك برفع ما توفر منها على الشبكة

----------


## د.شريف

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب لو تتفضل تذكر حتى ولو اسماء تلك الرسائل حتى ولو عدة مرات 
والله فى عون العبد .................جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## جابر بن محمد العرجاني

بارك الله فيك 
اين العناوين   الرابط

----------


## هيفاء احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أخي احمد الحسيني انت تقول عندك 100 رسائله في التاريخ الله يوفق اليك اذا كانت هذه الرسائل في العصر الايوبي والمملوكي في مصر والشام ارسالها الية وجزاك الله الف خيرة وثبت اليك الاجر

----------

